# Lemmings in OS X?



## mindbend (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't supose Lemmings ever got ported for OS X?

I know it's playable in Classic, but I don't install Classic/OS 9 any more and want my kids to play Lemmings in a couple of years when they're old enough.


----------



## armeen (Nov 17, 2005)

as far as i know, there is no version of lemmings for mac os x. it is a wonderful game indeed. i supose is you are crazy about it, you can run a pc version of it via virtualpc, ha!?


----------



## symphonix (Nov 18, 2005)

Or run the Mac version in Classic. Still, it is one of those games that I'd like to see as well. If I remember rightly, Lemmings was the first computer game I ever bought ... and I had to buy a mouse too, just so I could play it!

Perhaps Pingus can be compiled on Mac OS X? ... http://pingus.seul.org/


----------



## mdnky (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd suggest trying out DOSbox with the DOS version of Lemmings before you try running the Win version under VPC.  Easier on the wallet and the processor.

There was someone out there trying to port it in the 10.1 era, but I can't find it (website describing the project) anymore.  It must have died.


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 29, 2005)

Last time I checked, you could get "Classic" Lemmings for free from 

http://mac.the-underdogs.org/

Doug


----------

